# How about getting back to tractors?



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Don't take this wrong, fellas, but I noticed a lot of the posts lately are in the Politcal and OT sections. That's fine and dandy that there is a place here to vent and argue, but it's just not my thing. But to each his own.  

Here's some imported tractors that I saw at the Missouri State Fair. I will post the pics from the fair in different places rather than all in one place for bandwidth considerations.

All of my State Fair pics are here:Mow's MO State Fair Pics Click an image for a bigger pic, or click "Start Slideshow"


*McCormick tractors made in England* 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/0.jpg>

*Valtra Tractor made in Finland*

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/1.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like you had fun there Mow thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Mow. I can't wait till the Sunbelt Agricultural Expo in Moltrie gets here. It will be the first I have attended.



> Don't take this wrong, fellas, but I noticed a lot of the posts lately are in the Politcal and OT sections. That's fine and dandy that there is a place here to vent and argue, but it's just not my thing.


BTW, there are other things than tractors NANA LOLL outta here


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mow,

That Valtra looks cool...in a wierd kinda way. 

The student did a beautiful job on the 
Allis "G". I think those are so neat. One of these days....

Greg

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/bush_moebush.jpg>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Mow,
> 
> That Valtra looks cool...in a wierd kinda way.
> ...


Greg,

Note the green Valtra in the background. I think they are available in 7 or 8 different colors.

Here's some more pics on a different thread of some FFA kids restored tractors: FFA Kids Restored Tractors 

Thanks for the photoshop job. Errr, I think.:truth:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It looks like all manufacturers are going to that sloping hood style:ufo:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Don't take this wrong, fellas, but I noticed a lot of the posts lately are in the Politcal and OT sections. That's fine and dandy that there is a place here to vent and argue, but it's just not my thing. But to each his own.  *


It's an election season Moe and everyones wants their opinion heard...don't know whether it'll change the outcome, but I imagine it gives self gratification.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Awe.........we was just havin' a little "hog pile" Mow.   :idea: :cowboy: Great pictures; wish I could have gone to the fair with you! Looks like you had a great time. The Valtra's are kinda funky looking but look like nice machines.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah a Little HOg Piling going on.    We just couldn't resist. Those are strange looking tractors with the sloping hoods but I imagine the slight lines would be pretty good with a front end loader


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The Mc Cormick tractors are an IH design dating back to the 70's (with upgrades of course). The last IH configuration was the C series CASE-IH tractor series. With the New Holland buyout of CASE-IH, they had to sell the C series off. Landini of Italy bought the Doncaster England plant, the C series design pattents, and the Mc Cormick name.

The Valtra tractors are relatively new to Canada, but seem to have a good reputation. In the Maritime provinces they are popular in the forestry industry. VERY expensive tractors!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures Mow! I know it takes a fair bit of time to set up a page like that and make it as nice as you did. :thumbsup: 

That Toro Dingo was different. Just needs some sort of a seat on the back though.  

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Thanks for the pictures Mow! I know it takes a fair bit of time to set up a page like that and make it as nice as you did. :thumbsup:
> 
> That Toro Dingo was different. Just needs some sort of a seat on the back though.
> ...


I guess without a seat it would be easy to let go of when you tip it over!


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/8.jpg>


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw something similar to that when I had a guy over to do some electrical work (all wiring for the house and property is underground) and he had a trencher tool on his. It did not do very good on the clay soil I have and he finally had to get his tractor to finish the project.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

great pics mowhowardc



i really like those mcCormicks...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *
> <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/8.jpg> *


I wonder what application they had in mind when they designed this???


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I bet for the price of that Dingo a fella could buy him a pretty decent little used tractor. Did they have a price on it Mow?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I wonder what application they had in mind when they designed this??? *


These are more of a walk behing skid steer than a tractor. They are used by landscapers and others and are suppose to fit in small areas and not tear up the turf. There are several attachments for them. They are pretty pricey.

Great pix Mo, thanks for sharing.......


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I wonder what application they had in mind when they designed this??? *


One where you walk alot.

I guess there are some good uses for it when the ground area is not well geared towards the skid steers riping up everything just moving around.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"BTW, there are other things than tractors"

No there isn't


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Mow,
Great pics of the fair! Looks a great fair to go to. Have you been there before? I went to my local fair in NJ where I grew up for many years, but stopped about 12 years ago when it lost the last of it's focus on farming and became a yuppie extravaganza.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *I bet for the price of that Dingo a fella could buy him a pretty decent little used tractor. Did they have a price on it Mow? *


Didn't get a price, Durwood. I would imagine it's a good little chunk of change. :money:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Mow,
> Great pics of the fair! Looks a great fair to go to. Have you been there before? I went to my local fair in NJ where I grew up for many years, but stopped about 12 years ago when it lost the last of it's focus on farming and became a yuppie extravaganza. *


Bontai Joe,

I've been before. Still very Ag and livestock oriented, but has a lot of commercial stuff too, like Budwieser tents (that's ok with me :cheers, service providers , etc. Still has the right focus, though, IMO. Usually has pretty good bands, too. Would have liked to have seen ZZ Top.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great pic's Mow, fun times and some fond memories of the fam time in my life. Again thanks for the pic's.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Glad you enjoyed the pics, Ernie G and others. Next time I'll try to get some livestock shots in addition to the tractor stuff.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Mow,
> Great pics of the fair! Looks a great fair to go to. Have you been there before? I went to my local fair in NJ where I grew up for many years, but stopped about 12 years ago when it lost the last of it's focus on farming and became a yuppie extravaganza. *


Hey Joe,

You talking about the New Jersey State Fair/Sussex County Farm & Horse Show or the Warren County Farmer's Fair? I've never been to the Warren County show but what you're describing sound exactly like the Sussex County event.

Mow,
Thanks for taking time to take the pics and sharing. Like Joe said, the local fairs around here cater to the urban/suburban families with the ever increasing carnival area. ONe farmer/dealer displays his wares for the benefit of the hobby and horse farmers, but we get nothing like what you've got there.

waynl


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Waynl
I'm ashamed to say I have never been tothe Warren or Sussex fairs. I used to go to the Flemington fair from when I was a kid in the 1960's until the early 1990's When the track got paved over and the tractor pulls got shuffled off to the farthest back corner with no seats to watch, and the vandals having slashed the tractor tires so many times that the dealers quit displaying stuff, I saw the end was coming. Now the land where the Flemington Fair was held since the 1860's will soon be a Walmart and Lowe's, I've got no interest in going to the relocated fair.

Currently, I'm enjoying the West End Fair in Monroe County, PA. It's 3 miles from my house, and very agriculturally oriented. The "carney" section is what it is, but the rest is very enjoyable, and very family centered. Most of the consessions are run by local church groups, local fire departments, local parent-teacher school organizations, and I don't mind spending my money to support them. And there were LOTS of displays of entries in the quilting contest, embroadery contest, clothing design, art work, photo contest. plus prize winning tomatoes, peaches, apples, cucumbers, beans, corn, etc. They still have the barns full of chickens, horses, cows, calves, ducks, geese, etc. A real nice fair like I remember from my childhood.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Joe,
No need to be ashamed. But after reading you're description of the West End Fair maybe the sussex show isn't as bad as I make it out to be. See, I remember, like you, that the fair was for the farmers and the carnival was there for the farm kids to get a break during the busy haying season. Now the main attaction seems to be the carney area, but we too have a lot of the animals (200+ head in the open Holstien show) and local crafts and such. I know a bunch of folks whose children show their animals at the fair and that is what they really look forward to all year. And a bud told me there was 300 entries in the tractor pull. It's not like the fair of my childhood, and I wish it could be more farm oriented, but since Sussex County has lost some 80+ dairy farms in the past 20 years(I think we currently have 27), it could be worse.

waynl


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For those of you not from north NJ, I've put up a few links so you can see what a suburban fair is like:

The Sussex Fair, north NJ:
http://www.sussex-county-fair.org/index.shtml

The West End Fair, Monroe County PA:
http://www.westendfairgilbertpa.com/

The Flemington Fair, Hunterdon County , NJ:
http://www.co.hunterdon.nj.us/4hagfair.htm


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Joe, I wanted to get the links up but I guess I need a bit of practice.

Sorry for Hijacking your thread, Mow. We're just lamenting the loss of good ag tractors from our local fairs. 

waynl


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

To any that are interested, I've been trying to compile a decent list of tractor shows and fairs for this forum. Just go to the home page here and scroll down to near the bottom where the crazy cat picture is, for the tractor show forum. There are shows from all over North America and some of Europe and Australia listed there. And if I missed the Misouri state fair this year, be sure I'll have it listed for next year! And again a big thanks to Mow Howard for highlighting this fair and the fabulous pictures!


----------

